
Data structures complexity calculator - vitalikis
https://blog.d7d.biz/data-structures-complexity-calculator/
======
asdq
will it work for custom code like trie, for instance
[http://www.techiedelight.com/trie-implementation-insert-
sear...](http://www.techiedelight.com/trie-implementation-insert-search-
delete/)

